# لاب توب ( موضوع شامل) (منقول)



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

لاب توب











تاريخ ال لاب توب ..

توجد أمثلة على أجهزة الحساب البدائية و التي تمثل الأسلاف الأوائل
  للـ لاب توب ، منها abacus أو المعداد (أداة تستخدم الآن في تعليم الأطفال العد) و Antikythera mechanism وهو جهاز يوناني قديم كان يستخدم لحساب حركات الكواكب و التأريخ من سنة 87 ق.م. تقريباً.



 شهدت نهاية العصور الوسطى نشاطًا أوروبيًا في علمي الرياضيات والهندسة وكان ويلهلم شيكارد الأول من عدد من العلماء الأوروبيين الذي أنشىء آلة حاسبة ميكانيكية. تم تدوين abacus (المعداد) على أنه لاب توب بدائي وذلك لأنه كان يشبه الآلة الحاسبة في الماضي. في عام 1801 قام جوزيف ماري جاكار بعمل تحسين للاشكال النولية الموجودة والتي تستخدم مجموعة متتالية من البطاقات الورقية المثقوبة و كأنها برنامج لنسج أشكال معقدة. 

 والنتيجة كانت أن نول Jacquard لم يتم اعتباره لاب توب حقيقيًا ولكنه كان خطوة هامة في تطوير الحواسيب الرقمية الحديثة.كان تشارلز باباج أول من فكر و صمم لاب توب مبرمجًا بالكامل و ذلك في بداية عام 1820 ولكن بسبب مجموعة من الحدود التقنية في ذلك الوقت والمحدودية المالية، 
 و كذلك عدم القدرة على حل مشكلة الإصلاح غير الجيد في تصميمه فإن الجهاز لم يتم بناءه فعلياً في حياته.







عدد من التقنيات التي أثبتت فائدتها لاحقًا في اللاب توب، مثل البطاقة المثقوبة و أنبوب الصمام ظهرت بنهاية القرن التاسع عشر، و معالجة البيانات أوتوماتيكيًا ذات التدرج الكبير باستخدام البطاقات المثقوبة صُنٍعت باستخدام آلات جدولة و التي صممها هيرمان هولليريث

 إن نجاح أجهزة اللاب توب القوية و المريحة بدأ في الثلاثينيات و الأربعينات من القرن العشرين، وأضيفت -بالتدريج- المميزات الرئيسية في الحواسيب الحديثة مثل استخدام الإليكترونيات الرقمية (اخترع معظمها كلود شانون عام 1937) والقدرة على البرمجة بطريقة أكثر سلاسة. 







إن تحديد نقطة واحدة خلال هذا المشوار على أنها "أول لاب توب اليكتروني رقمي" أمر صعب جدا.

 من الإنجازات الأساسية، لاب توب Atanasoff-Berry (1937) ، و هي آلة ذات غرض مخصص و التي كانت تستخدم الحوسبة المقادة بالصمامات (أنبوب الصمام) و الأرقام الثنائية و الذاكرة المجددة. حاسب Colossus البريطاني السري (1944) و الذي كان يملك قدرة محدودة على البرمجة و لكنه قدم جهازًا يستخدم الآلاف من الصمامات من الممكن أن يكون موثوقا و إعادة برمجته إلكترونيا. Harvard Mark I(1944) حاسوب إلكتروميكانيكي ذو تدرج كبير ولديه قدرة محدودة على البرمجة .


 اللاب توب الأمريكي المبني على نظام العد العشري (1946-ENIAC ) وكان أول لاب توب إلكتروني ذو أغراض عامة ولكن في الأساس فإن بنيته غير سلسة مما يعني أن إعادة برمجته أساسيًا تتطلب إعادة توصيله. و آلات Z الخاصة بـ Konrad Zuse، مع الاليكتروميكانيكي Z3 (1941) يكون أول آلة عاملة تقدم ميزة الحساب الاوتوماتيكي للأرقام الثنائية و القدرة على البرمجة بطريقة عملية و ملائمة.








 إن فريق العمل الذي قام بتطوير ENIAC أدرك عيوب جهازه و جاء بتصميم أكثر مرونة و روعة و الذي صار يعرف ببنية Von Neumann (أو "بنية البرنامج المخزن"). أصبحت بنية البرنامج المخزن افتراضيا القاعدة لكل الحاسبات الحديثة. بدأ عدد من المشاريع لتطوير حاسب يعتمد على بنية البرنامج المخزن في منتصف إلى آخر الأربعينات من القرن العشرين. 

 إن أول حاسب من هولاء تم الانتهاء منه في بريطانيا. أول هولاء الذي يعتبر أفضل و عامل كان ما يعرف بآلة التدرج الصغير التجريبية (Small-Scale Experimental Machine) و لكن EDSAC ربما كان أول نسخة عملية تم تطويرها.

 إن تصميمات اللاب توب المقاد بأنبوب الصمام أصبحت قيد الاستخدام خلال الخمسينات من القرن العشرين، و لكن مع الوقت تم استبدالها بالحواسيب الترانزستورية حيث أنها أصغر و أسرع و أرخص و أكثر موثوقية، كل ذلك أتاح لها أن يتم إنتاجها على المستوي التجاري و ذلك في الستينات من القرن العشرين. في سبعينات القرن العشرين، ساعد اختيار تكنولوجيا الدائرة المتكاملة في إنتاج الحاسبات بتكلفة قليلة كافية لأن تسمح للافراد بامتلاك حاسب شخصي من الأنواع المعروفة حاليا...


 كيف يعمل الـ لاب توب ..








 بينما تغيرت التقنيات المستخدمة في الحواسيب بصورة مثيرة منذ ظهور أوائل الحواسيب الإليكترونية متعددة الأغراض من أربعينات القرن العشرين ، ما زال معظمها يستخدم بنية البرنامج المخزن (يطلق عليها في بعض الأحيان بنية von Neumann). استطاع التصميم جعل اللاب توب العالمي حقيقيًا جزئيًا.

 تصف البنية حاسوبًا ذا أربع أقسام رئيسية: وحدة الحساب و المنطق (ALU) و دائرة التحكم و الذاكرة و أجهزة الإدخال و الإخراج (يعبر عنها بمصطلح I/O).

 هذه الأجزاء تتصل ببعضها عن طريق حزم من الاسلاك (تسمى "النواقل" عندما تكون نفس الحزمة تدعم أكثر من مسار بيانات) و تكون في العادة مساقة بمؤقت أو ساعة (مع أن الاحداث الأخرى تستطيع أن تقود دائرة التحكم).

 فكريا، من الممكن رؤية ذاكرة اللاب توب كأنها قائمة من الخلايا. كل خلية لها عنوان مرقم و تستطيع الخلية تخزين كمية قليلة و ثابتة من المعلومات. هذه المعلومات من الممكن أن تكون إما تعليمة (أمر) و التي تخبر الحاسب بما يجب أن يفعله و إما أن تكون بيانات و هي المعلومات التي يقوم الحاسب بمعالجتها باستخدام الأوامر التي تم وضعها على الذاكرة. عموما، يمكن استخدام أي خلية لتخزين إما أوامر أو بيانات.

 إن وحدة الحساب و المنطق بالعديد من المعانى هي قلب اللاب توب. إنها قادرة على تنفيذ نوعين من العمليات الأساسية. الأولى هي العمليات الحسابية، جمع أو طرح رقمين سويا. إن مجموعة العمليات الحسابية قد تكون محدودة جدا، في الواقع، بعض التصميمات لا تدعم عمليتي الضرب و القسمة بطريقة مباشرة (عوضا عن الدعم المباشر، يستطيع المستخدمون دعم عمليتي الضرب و القسمة و ذلك من خلال برامج تقوم بمعالجات متعددة للجمع و الطرح و الأرقام الأخرى). القسم الثاني من عمليات وحدة الحساب و المنطق هي عمليات المقارنة: بإدخال رقمين، تقوم هذه الوحدة بالتحقق من تساوي أو عدم تساوي الرقمين و تحديد أي الرقمين هو الأكبر.

إن أنظمة الإدخال و الإخراج هي الوسائل التي تجعل اللاب توب يستقبل المعلومات من العالم الخارجي و يخرج النتائج إلى العالم.
  في اللاب توب الشخصي العادي تتضمن أجهزة الإدخال مكونات مثل لوحة المفاتيح و الفأرة و تتضمن أجهزة الإخراج الشاشات و الطابعات و ما يشابهها، و لكن من الممكن توصيل مجموعة ضخمة و متنوعة من الأجهزة إلى الحاسوب و تعمل كأجهزة إدخال و إخراج.

 إن نظام التشغيل يجمع كل ذلك. إن وظيفته هي قراءة الأوامر و البيانات من الذاكرة أو من أجهزة الإدخال و الإخراج، و كذلك فك شفرة الأوامر، تغذي وحدة الحساب و المنطق بالمدخلات الصحيحة طبقا للأوامر، تخبر وحدة الحساب و المنطق بالعملية الواجب تنفيذها على تلك المدخلات و تعيد إرسال النتائج إلى الذاكرة أو إلى أجهزة الإدخال و الإخراج. يعتبر العداد من المكونات الرئيسية في نظام التحكم و الذي يقوم بمتابعة عنوان الأمر الحالي، في العادة تزداد قيمة العنوان في كل مرة يتم فيها تنفيذ الأمر إلا إذا أشار الأمر نفسه إلى أن الأمر التالي يجب أن يكون في عنوان آخر (ذلك يسمح للحاسوب بتنفيذ نفس الأوامر بطريقة متكررة).

 بدءا من ثمانينات القرن العشرين، صار كل من وحدة الحساب و المنطق و وحدة التحكم (يسميان مجتمعان بوحدة المعالجة المركزية CPU) في المعتاد موجودين في دائرة متكاملة واحدة تسمى المعالج الدقيق (المايكروبروسيسور).

 إن آلية عمل أي لاب توب في الأساس تكون واضحة تمامًا. في المعتاد، في كل دورة زمنية يقوم اللاب توب بجلب الأوامر و البيانات من الذاكرة الخاصة به. يتم تنفيذ الأوامر، يتم تخزين النتائج، ثم يتم جلب الأمر التالي. هذا الإجراء يتكرر حتى تتم مقابلة أمر التوقف.









 إن الأوامر التي تقوم وحدة التحكم بتفسيرها و تقوم وحدة الحساب و المنطق بتنفيذها يكون عددها محدود، و محددة بدقة و تكون عمليات بسيطة جدا. بصفة عامة، فإنها تندرج ضمن واحد أو أكثر من أربعة أقسام:


 إن الأوامر تكون ممثلة مثل البيانات في صورة شفرة ثنائية (نظام للعد قاعدته الرقم 2). على سبيل المثال، الشفرة لنوع من أنواع عملية "نسخ" في المعالجات الدقيقة من نوع Intel x86 هي 10110000. إن الأمر الجزئي يكون معدًا بحيث أن حاسوبًا معينًا يدعم ما يعرف بلغة الآلة. إن استخدام لغة الآلة سابقة التبسيط جعلها أكثر سهولة لتشغيل برامج موجودة على آلة جديدة: و هكذا في الأسواق حيثما تكون أتاحة البرامج التجارية أمرا ضروريا فإن المزودين يتفقون على واحد أو عدد صغير جدا من لغات الآلة البارزة.

 إن الحواسيب الأكبر مثل (الخادم) تختلف عن الأنواع السابقة في أمر هام هو أن بدلا من وجود وحدة معالجة مركزية واحدة فإنه في الغالب يوجد أكثر من وحدة. غالبا ما تمتلك هذه الحواسيب بنيات غير عادية بدرجة كبيرة و هذه البنيات مختلفة بشكل ملحوظ عن بنية البرنامج المخزن الأساسية و في بعض الأحيان تحتوي على الآلاف من وحدة المعالجة المركزية، و لكن مثل هذه التصميمات تصبح ذات فائدة فقط لأغراض متخصصة.


  أجهزة الإدخال و الإخراج ...




 إن الجيل الأول من الحاسبات كان مجهزا بمدى محدود جدا من أجهزة الإدخال. إن قارئ الكروت المثقبة أو الاشياء المماثلة كانت تستخدم لإدخال الأوامر و البيانات في ذاكرة الحاسب، و كذلك استخدم بعض أنواع الطابعات و هو في العادة عبارة عن teletype معدل لتسجيل النتائج.

 و على مر السنين، أجهزة أخرى تمت إضافتها. بالنسبة إلى الحاسبات الشخصية على سبيل المثال، فان لوحة المفاتيح و الفأرة هما الطريقتين الرئيسيتين المستخدمتين لإدخال المعلومات مباشرة إلى الحاسب، و الشاشة هي الطريقة الرئيسية لإعادة إظهار المعلومات للمستخدم و ذلك بالرغم من أن الطابعات و السماعات منتشرة أيضا.








 يوجد تشكيلة ضخمة من أجهزة الإدخال الأخرى لإدخال أنواع أخرى من المدخلات. مثال على ذلك هو الكاميرا الرقمية حيث تستخدم لإدخال معلومات مرئية. يوجد نوعين بارزين من أجهزة الإدخال و الإخراج. النوع الأول هو أجهزة التخزين الثانوية مثل الأقراص الصلبة (hard disks) و وحدات الأسطوانات (CD-ROM) و key drives و ما يماثلها و التي تتميز بالبطء نسبيا و لكنها ذات سعات تخزينية عالية، حيث يمكن تخزين المعلومات لاستعادتها لاحقا: النوع الثاني هي الأجهزة المستخدمة للاتصال بشبكات الحاسب. إن القدرة على نقل البيانات بين الحاسبات فتح مدي واسع من القدرات للحاسب. شبكة الانترنت العالمية تسمح لملايين الحاسبات بنقل المعلومات من جميع الأنواع بينها و بعضها.


  البرامج ..



 إن برامج اللاب توب ببساطة هي عبارة عن قائمة من الأوامر ينفذها الحاسوب، وتتراوح هذه الأوامر (التعليمات) بين بعض الأوامر القليلة التي تؤدي مهمة بسيطة إلى قائمة أوامر أكثر تعقيدًا و التي من الممكن أن تحتوي جداول من البيانات. 

 العديد من برامج اللاب توب تحتوي الملايين من الأوامر و العديد من هذه الأوامر يتم تنفيذها بصورة متكررة.

إن اللاب توب الشخصي الحديث النموذجي يمكنه تنفيذ حوالي 3 مليار أمر في الثانية. إن الحواسيب لم تكتسب قدراتها غير العادية من خلال قدرتها على تنفيذ الأوامر المعقدة. و لكن بالأحرى فإنها تقوم بالملايين من الأوامر المرتبة عن طريق أشخاص يعرفون بالمبرمجين.

 عادة، فإن المبرمجين لا يكتبون الأوامر إلى اللاب توب مباشرة بلغة الآلة.إن البرمجة بهذه اللغة عملية مملة جدًا و تميل للخطأ بصورة كبيرة مما يجعل المبرمجين غير قادرين على الإنتاج بصورة كبيرة. و عوضا عن ذلك، يقوم المبرمجون بوصف العملية المرادة في لغة برمجة "عالية المستوى" و التي يتم ترجمتها أوتوماتيكيا بعد ذلك إلى لغة الآلة عن طريق برامج حاسوب مخصصة (مفسرات و مصرفات). 

 بعض لغات البرمجة ترسم خريطة قريبة جدًا من لغة الآلة مثل لغة التجميع Assembly (لغات برمجة منخفضة المستوى): و على الجانب الآخر فإن لغات البرمجة مثل البرولوج Prolog مبنية على قواعد مجردة و مفصولة عن تفصيلات العملية الحقيقية للآلة (لغات برمجة عالية المستوى). إن اللغة المختارة لمهمة جزئية تعتمد على طبيعة هذه المهمة و المهارة التي يمتلكها المبرمجون و توافر الأدوات و عادة احتياجات المستهلكين (على سبيل المثال، فإن المشاريع الخاصة بالاستخدامات الحربية الأمريكية في الغالب يجب أن تكون مبرمجة بلغة Ada).

 إن Computer software (الأجزاء غير الملموسة
  باللاب توب) هو مصطلح بديل لبرامج اللاب توب (computer programs): إنها عبارة أكثر شمولية و تحتوي كل المواد الهامة المصاحبة للبرنامج و التي يحتاجها لأداء المهام المهمة على سبيل المثال فإن لعبة الفيديو لا تحتوي فقط على البرنامج نفسه و لكن تحتوي أيضا على بيانات تمثل الصور و الاصوات و المواد الأخرى المطلوبة لعمل البيئة التخيلية للعبة. 

 تطبيق اللاب توب هو قطعة من برامج اللاب توبالتي تقدم للعديد من المستخدمين غالبا في سوق تجزئة. من الأمثلة الحديثة المطبقة تماما هي الأدوات المكتبية office suite و هي عبارة عن برامج ذات صفات مشتركة لأداء مهام المكتب الشائعة.

 بالذهاب من القدرات شديدة البساطة الخاصة بأمر لغة آلة واحد إلى القدرات الضخمة للبرامج التطبيقية يعني أن الكثير من برامج اللاب توب تكون كبيرةً جدًا و معقدةً للغاية. من الأمثلة على ذلك: ويندوز إكس بي و الذي يتكون من حوالي 40 مليون سطر من شفرة اللاب توب في لغة برمجة C++: يوجد العديد من المشاريع التي تكون أكبر هدفا، يقوم بإنشائه فرق كبيرة من المبرمجين. إن إدارة هذه المشاريع شديدة التعقيد هو مفتاح إمكانية تنفيذ هذه المشاريع: لغات البرمجة و تطبيقات البرمجة تسمح بتقسيم المهمة إلى مهام فرعية أصغر فأصغر حتى تصبح في قدرات مبرمج واحد و في وقت مناسب.

 إن عملية تطوير البرامج لا زالت بطيئة و لا يمكن التنبؤ بها و تميل للخطأ: إن نظام هندسة البرامج حاولت و قد نجحت جزئيا في جعل العملية أكثر سرعة و إنتاجية و تحسين جودة المنتج النهائي.


  المكتبات و أنظمة التشغيل

 بعد فترة وجيزة من تطوير اللاب توب، تم اكتشاف أن هناك مهام معينة تكون مطلوبة في برامج مختلفة؛ إن مثالا قديما على ذلك كان حساب بعض الدوال الرياضية الأساسية. و من أجل الفعالية، فقد تم جمع نسخ نموذجية من تلك الدوال و وضعها في مكتبات تكون متاحة لمن يحتاجها. إن مجموعة المهام الشائعة بعض الشئ و التي تتعلق بمعالجة كتل البيانات الخاصة "بالتحدث" إلى أجهزة الإدخال و الإخراج المختلفة، و لذلك تم تطوير مكتبات لها سريعا.








 بانتهاء الستينات من القرن العشرين، و مع الاستخدام الصناعي الواسع 
 لللاب توب في العديد من الأغراض، أصبح من الشائع استخدامه لإنجاز العديد من الوظائف في المؤسسات. بعد ذلك بفترة وجيزة أصبح متاحا وجود برامج خاصة لتوقيت و تنفيذ تلك المهام العديدة. إن مجموع كل من إدارة "الأجزاء الصلبة" و توقيت المهام أصبح معروفا باسم نظام التشغيل؛ من الأمثلة القديمة على هذا النوع من أنظمة التشغيل القديمة كان OS/360 الخاص بـ IBM.

 إن التطوير الرئيسي التالي في أنظمة التشغيل كان timesharing - و فكرته تعتمد على أن عددا من المستخدمين بإمكانهم استخدام الآلة في وقت واحد و ذلك عن طريق الاحتفاظ بكل برامجهم في الذاكرة و تنفيذ برنامج كل مستخدم لمدة قصيرة و بذلك يصبح و كأن كل مستخدم يملك كل منهم لاب توب خاصًا به. إن مثل هذا التطوير يتطلب من نظام التشغيل بأن يقدم لكل برامج المستخدمين "آلة تخيلية" و ذلك لمنع برنامج المستخدم الواحد من التداخل مع البرامج الأخرى (بالصدفة أو التصميم). إن مدى الأجهزة التي يجب أن تتعامل معها نظم التشغيل قد تمدد؛ من الأمثلة الملاحظة كان القرص الصلب؛ إن فكرة الملفات الفردية و الترتيب البنائي المنظم للادلة "directories" (حاليا يطلق عليها في الغالب مجلدات "folder") قد سهلت و بشكل كبير استخدام هذه الأجهزة للتخزين الدائم. من الأمثلة الحديثة المطبقة تماما هي الأدوات المكتبية office suite و هي عبارة عن برامج ذات صفات مشتركة لأداء مهام المكتب الشائعة. إن متحكمات الوصول الآمن سمحت لمستخدمي اللاب توب بالوصول فقط إلى الملفات و الأدلة و البرامج التي لديهم تصريح باستخدامها كانت أيضًا شائعة.








 ربما تكون آخر إضافة لنظام التشغيل كانت عبارة عن أدوات تزود المستخدم بواجهة مستخدم رسومية معيارية. بينما كانت هناك بعض الأسباب التقنية لضرورة ربط واجهة المستخدم الرسومية (GUI) مع باقي أجزاء نظام التشغيل، فقد سمح ذلك لبائع نظام التشغيل بجعل كل البرامج الموجهة لنظام تشغيله تمتلك نفس الواجهة.

 خارج هذه المهام الداخلية "core"، فإن نظام التشغيل غالبًا ما يكون مزودًا بمجموعة من الأدوات الأخرى، بعض منها ربما يملك اتصالًا ضئيلًا بهذه المهام الداخلية الأصلية و لكن وجد أنها مفيدة لعدد كافي من المستهلكين مما جعل المنتجين بضيفونها، فعلى سبيل المثال ماك أو.إس عشرة يقدم مع تطبيق لتحرير الفيديو الرقمي.

 نظم تشغيل الحواسيب الأصغر ربما لا تقدم كل هذه المهام. نظم التشغيل للمايكروكمبيوتر القديم ذي الذاكرة و قدرات المعالجة المحدودتين كانت لا تقدم كل المهام، و الحواسيب المدمجة دائما إما تملك نظم تشغيل متخصصة أو لا تملك نظام تشغيل بالكلية، مع برامجه التطبيقية المتخصصة و التي تؤدي المهام التي من الممكن أن تعود بطريقة أخرى إلى نظام التشغيل.


  أنواع اللاب توب ..







 يمكن تقسيم اللاب توب إلى:

 * لاب توب الإطار الرئيسي: وهي ذات السعات التخزينية الضخمة والكفاءة العالية في المعالجة والتي تستخدم في المنشآت الكبيرة كالدوائر الحكومية والجامعات والشركات الكبرى، حيث يتم ربط الجهاز الرئيسي بمجموعة من الأجهزة الفرعية تسمى نهايات طرفية.

 * لاب توب شخصي: وهي التي نراها في المنازل والمكاتب. ويستعمل مصطلح اللاب توب بشكل عام في الإشارة إلى الحواسيب الشخصية.








 * لاب توب كفيـّة: وهي أجهزة صغيرة لا يتجاوز حجمها كف اليد، تستخدم في إجراء بعض المهام الحاسوبية البسيطة كحفظ البيانات الضرورية والمواعيد، وقد توسع استخدامها مؤخراً حتى أصبحت تضاهي باستخداماتها الحواسيب الأخرى، حيث تستخدم بعضها في الدخول إلى الانترنت أو الاستدلال في الطرق من خلال أنظمة الإبحار.
 * لاب توب مدمجة: وهي الموجودة في العديد من الأجهزة الإلكترونية والكهربائية، إذ أن العديد من الأجهزة تحتوي حواسيب لأغراض خاصة. فمثلاً توجد الحواسيب في الهواتف السيارات وأجهزة الفيديو والطائرات وغيرها.

 واللاب توب المدمجة أو ما يضلق عليها اسم المتحكم الصغير وهي عبارة عن microcontroler هكذا تسمى باللغة الإنجليزية لأنه عدة أجزاء حاسوب موضوعة في رقاقة إلكترونية واحدة وهي الchip التي تبرمج كيفما تريد نعم تستطيع عمل برمجة لهذه الرقاقت وتستطيع محيها أكثر من 1000 مرة وإعادة برمجتها من أهم القطع المستعملة ألا و هي pic16f84 الشهيرة من شكرة microship العالمية وهناك نسخ أفضل من هذه الرقاقة، يمكنك عمل الآف التطبيقات بواسطة برمجة هذه الرقاقة أي تسيرها حسبما تريد أن تسيرها.يل


  التسمية والتعريب

 أطلق شارل باباج لفظة computer على الشخص الذي يدخل البيانات إلى اللاب توب، لكن فيما بعد أطلقت اللفظة على الآلة نفسها. عربت هذه اللفظة بكلمة لاب توب.



 مكونات اللاب توب:







1- الشاشة
 2- اللوحة الام (Motherboard)
 3- وحدة المعالجة المركزية (CPU)
 4- الذاكرة الرئيسية (RAM)
 5- ربط العناصر الجانبية (PCI)
 6- مولد الطاقة (Power)
 7- قارىء القرص المضغوط (CD)
 8- القرص الصلب (Hard Disk)
 9- فأرة (mouse)
 10- لوحة المفاتيح (Keyboard)

 يقصد بمكونات اللاب توب المكونات الصلبة أو العتاد فقط. من الممكن القول أن أي نظام لاب توب يحتوي على الأجزاء التالية بأشكاله المختلفة:

 * وحدة المعالجة المركزية -و يطلق عليه اختصارًا "المعالج"- و هو المسئول عن معالجة العمليات الحسابية و تنفيذها.

 * اللوحة الأم Motherboard.
 * ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي RAM.
 * وحدات التخزين مثل : القرص الصلب HardDisk.
 * وحدات إدخال وإخراج البيانات مثل لوحة المفاتيح والفأرة والشاشة.


و هناك مكونات أخرى تعتبر مكملة لعمل اللاب توب مثل:




 * الطابعة.
 * الماسح الضوئي.
 * الاجهزة الصوتية و المرئية أو الوسائط المتعددة.


بالإضافة إلى المكونات الصلبة فإن اللاب توب يحتاج إلى:

     * نظام تشغيل ليس من مكونات اللاب توب و يعتبر من المكملات
     * البرامج ليست من مكونات اللاب توب و تعتبر من المكملات، و يشبه البعض العلاقة بين البرامج و اللاب توب بالعلاقة بين الروح و الجسم.








​  :08:دة مش مجهودى لكنه منقول من موقع​


----------



## Mason (17 فبراير 2010)

_ميرسى كتيييييييييير _
_على المعلومات المهمة دى_
_ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2010)

*أشكركم لمشاركتكم
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------

